# Ford engines



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking for advice on Ford engines. Which to avoid, what to look for. Also was wondering about the particulars on a 7.3 diesel. I know the oil pans are trouble spots but what else should I be looking for? 

There seems to be a few F-250s around here with the 5.4 liter engine. Is this a strong enough power plant to plow with or am I going to be disappointed? I would prefer to go diesel but they are hard to find, around here at least, without the truck itself being whipped or outrageously overpriced. Thanks in advance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

5.4 is a little under powered,but I never had a problem plowing with it.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have both the 5.4 and the 4.6 in our F150's and both have enough plower for plowing.
With the wings, I am 8'7" wide and it pushs a nice load.

That said, the 5.4 has more low end power than the 4.6
You have to rev the little motor more.

The 5.4 underpowered ? compared to what ?

Bob


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If you're comparing the 5.4 to the 7.3 then yes you will be underpowered. It also depends on what you're using for a plow. If someone has a 5.4 in an F150 w/ a 7.5ft straight blade then they'll probably tell you they have plenty of power. Put that same motor in an F250 w/ a Boss 9'2" V and try to scoop wet snow, you'll wish you had a bigger motor. Truth be told the 5.4 does lack power. It is a dependable motor and Ford has used it for a good length of time. Unfortunately if you're looking for a SuperDuty from say 99-2010 you either go diesel (7.3,6.0,6.4) or you go 5.4 or V10. MANY people love the v10. Personally I've never owned one but am told they have great power. I've owned a 5.4 and most of the time it had "enough" power to get the job done but it wasn't setting any land speed records. Overall I'd say it is Ford's least impressive powerplant in regards to V8 power...strictly talking power.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The 5.4 is fine, just use low range in the knarly stuff.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought a 7.3 last fall with 120k on it. Everything I read on forums said the motor was just broken in blah blah blah. I bought it thinking it would last me for 3-4 hundred milesas long as I did filter changes and oil changes religiously (ford dealer told me that as well). Anyways, I bought it with confidence in the legendary 7.3. The motor will last a long time and does have way more power than the 5.4, however, there are things that go wrong, and when they do, its not cheap. I spent over 5 grand on repairs when the injector cups went (they did a bunch of other stuff while they were in there). I did the repairs knowing the motor would last, but it wasn't cheap, and the truck was down for 5 weeks total. I felt the 5.4 would be under powered and I didn't want the fuel economy of the v10, so I went diesel. Everyone is different. Sorry for ranting, and I do love my 7.3, just know it isn't cheap to run one


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

None of us here would steer you wrong. We believe in the 7.3. I could go on and on.
You literally got the one in 10,000 - 7.3 PSD that is bad! I have never heard of one needing that big of a repair. I drove the first ambulance in our county that had one in 94. 
I have been friends with the mechanic staff everywhere I have worked. We talk the same language. I would recommend the 7.3 to anyone I know. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with it. The dealer must of replaced glow plugs, relay, harness,seals and injectors?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 3 5.4 2 in F350 and 1 in F250
To get good pulling power out of the 5.4 you need buy a Manual 
I plow with 9.6 never lost power on my 5 speed 5.4 
Mostly loose traction before running out of power same goes with my Auto 5.4 it breaks traction all time plowing


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

MickiRig1;1579725 said:


> None of us here would steer you wrong. We believe in the 7.3. I could go on and on.
> You literally got the one in 10,000 - 7.3 PSD that is bad! I have never heard of one needing that big of a repair. I drove the first ambulance in our county that had one in 94.
> I have been friends with the mechanic staff everywhere I have worked. We talk the same language. I would recommend the 7.3 to anyone I know. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with it. The dealer must of replaced glow plugs, relay, harness,seals and injectors?


That's why I was willing to do the repairs, I knew it was a great motor and I still swear by it. I would recommend it, but with the sidebar on how expensive the repairs can be. I did replace just about everything I.could while they were in there. The injector cups from what I've heard isn't an uncommon problem, it sure did suck opening the hood and seeing the degas bottle filled with diesel haha


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

None of us here would steer you wrong. We believe in the 7.3. I could go on and on.
You literally got the one in 10,000 - 7.3 PSD that is bad! I have never heard of one needing that big of a repair. I drove the first ambulance in our county that had one in 94. 
I have been friends with the mechanic staff everywhere I have worked. We talk the same language. I would recommend the 7.3 to anyone I know. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with it. The dealer must of replaced glow plugs, relay, harness,seals,turbo lines or seals and injectors?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

5.4's are decent. They seem to get weaker with miles, and all earlier Triton motors have major plug issues with miles. The newer 3v motors have timing chain and cam phaser issues with miles as well, enough that a chain will ruin your day and lock up a motor, and preventitave maint replacing one once it's rattly will cost $1k-1500 at a shop. I've always viewed 5.4's as throw away trucks after a couple hundred thousand miles or just under depending how they're maintained. But on a good note, you can pick up 100k plus ones cheap and have a decent truck for the $$.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Diesel:
7.3 --Awesome
6.0 & 6.4--Ticking time bombs
6.7--Too early to tell.
Gas:
Tritons were all good engines overall for a gasser.
6.2--Love it so far!

If you want to go way back,

460 and 351W were both decent engines as well.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! Much appreciated. I doubt I'll be keeping any truck for a few hundred thousand miles but I for sure want a few years out of it. 

OC&D, why are the 6.4 & 6.0 ticking time bombs?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Bc they're not but people with no personal experience with them make a habit of badmouthing them.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm on my third 6.8 V10 2V truck and i absolutely love them!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OC&D;1579774 said:


> Diesel:
> 7.3 --Awesome
> 6.0 & 6.4--Ticking time bombs
> 6.7--Too early to tell.
> ...


With a little bit of knowledge on them and some alterations from the factory their good motors and fun to drive. I'd drive a 6.0 or a 6.4 over a 7.3 any day of the week, providing when it needs work I get to do it how I want and not what Ford says you should do.



got-h2o;1579805 said:


> Bc they're not but people with no personal experience with them make a habit of badmouthing them.


x2. The nice part is they make the 6.0's cheap to buy.

01 F550 with 120k miles for 23k or 07 F550 with 90k miles for 20k. Both pretty much optioned the same when I was looking last week. Silly me for wanting the 6.0, a much nicer truck, and the cheaper price right?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 5.4 is a good engine if treated properly. it will not set and land speed records or win any drag races in a superduty 4 wheel drive pickup, and will only get around 12-14 MPG, but it is a truck, not a car. treat it rite and you can expect many many years of dependable service out of it. 
my partner at the body shop now has a little over 346,000 miles on his 2000 F-350 and has never had the engine or trans apart. 
i just put front unit bearings and front axle universals in it for the first time last month.
it did not need the u-joints, but i figured while i had the axles out i might as well do them.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

peteo1;1579800 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! Much appreciated. I doubt I'll be keeping any truck for a few hundred thousand miles but I for sure want a few years out of it.
> 
> OC&D, why are the 6.4 & 6.0 ticking time bombs?


I badmouth them specifically because I do have experience with them. They have inherent flaws. How many people want to buy a truck and then spend another few grand putting aftermarket parts in it so it doesn't crap the bed on you? I have yet to personally meet someone who has gotten more than 150k out of one without putting a minimum of $4,000 into either of those motors. Are there folks who have? Yep, but that's not the norm. Sure, there are things you can do such as an EGR delete or aftermarket oil cooler, etc., but why screw with it? Maybe I'm the crazy one since I've always been of the mindset that you mod something to enhance performance, in the case of those two motors, you mod them as preventative maintenance. If you like putting lipstick on a pig, then by all means, buy one, do your homework, spend some money on parts, roll up your sleeves and get to work. Personally, I have plenty of other things I can do instead of re-engineering the wheel, and since I traded the 6.0, I can do those other things, and I sleep better at night.

My buddy has an '08 dually with the 6.4, and has had the dealer do ALL of the scheduled service on it including oil changes. They just put a BRAND NEW motor in it at 43,000 miles under warranty, and he babies the crap out of his stuff, especially his trucks. The best part is that there were no updated parts from Ford for the stuff that was "out of tolerance" which included a few rocker arms and the piston rings. I think this is an indication that Ford pretty much gave up on these motors altogether. This particular dealer is installing an average of 1 new motor per week between the 6.0's and the 6.4's.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You realize that there were an average of 300,000 6.0's produced PER YEAR right? Of course there will be plenty on the road with problems, and you will never hear stories of the MAJORITY of them that are just fine. Find me a diesel truck that doesn't require maintenance or need repairs and we have a miracle on our hands. One of my Cummins grenaded a turbo last year at 154k. My 04 6.0 lasted to 220k, and my 05 still has the stock one at 290k. Should I start on my Dmaxes? Nothing is perfect. Keep throwing tons of power at a 6.0, then b!tch that it popped a head gasket. That's the norm. I've had HG's go on 2 Dmaxes STOCK. FICM's, injectors up the ass, EGR coolers, you name it. 

I'm with Mark. I'll "chance" the newer truck and have a way better bang for my buck. 6.0's are great workhorses, especially for the $.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And the "babies the crap out of his stuff" is the problem. Honestly. I believe 100% that my 6.0's have lasted as long as they have b/c they're rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

agreed the 6.0 and 6.4 do not like to be driven by little old ladies going to church on sunday. 
they need to be worked, otherwise they are going to give you problems.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

It too amazes me how many people bad mouth 6.0's, 6.4's and now even the 6.7's. These are the people that usually rolling the old plow trucks on the road! Only reason we don't have anything older than 04 is b/c the older trucks seemed to rust out way faster than the new ones. Once you plow with diesel you won't go back, doesn't matter if your used to a 460gas motor or a GM 8.1 the torque cannot be duplicated. I am also surprised how many people question why we plow with brand new trucks! Can't imagine spending $50k on a truck and letting it sit in the garage. These trucks are built for work and new one doesn't breakdown like that 99 or 2000 with 250k on the clock. Again, if you plow on the side and it's not a business than all of this doesn't really matter.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drive 6.0 PSD everyday at work on an ambulance. We have like 8 of them. Everyone has been a problem. The kids I work with no doubt drive then like they stole them. You hit 150,000 and the injectors and EGR start having problems. One of the problems are they Idle for many hours a day. This may be why they develop problems. Personally I LOVE the 6.0 PSD. It's a drivers engine and tranny. I love to drive them when running great. They have to be a great plow truck engine!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

5.4 liters are car engines that somehow ended up in a full size truck. they have barely adequate power downhills, anything more than a slight grade is a joke with them


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

randomb0b123;1580856 said:


> 5.4 liters are car engines that somehow ended up in a full size truck. they have barely adequate power downhills, anything more than a slight grade is a joke with them


it is quite obvious you have never driven one with a statement like that.

they are very good engines that will last forever in a truck if treated properly, and have plenty of power.the farm has a 05 F-350 4X4 mason dump with the 5.4, i have a 2004 4X4 with a 5.4, my nephew has a 02 F-350 4X4 with a 5.4, and the body shop has a 2000 F-350 4X4 with 5.4. the 05, 02, and 2000 all have over 200,000 miles on them and still run great and will tow anything anywhere anytime. they don't do it fast, but then again you are not supposed to be going fast when towing or hauling 5 ton of stone in the body.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 2000 F350 with a 5.4. About 120k. Great plow truck. 8' western and 8' Daniels pull plow. And about 450 pounds of salt-sand. Plenty of power. Triton v8 gives you most of the torque at low rpm. 
Just remember to plow with the storm. Not at the end of the storm.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

got-h2o;1580059 said:


> You realize that there were an average of 300,000 6.0's produced PER YEAR right? Of course there will be plenty on the road with problems, and you will never hear stories of the MAJORITY of them that are just fine. Find me a diesel truck that doesn't require maintenance or need repairs and we have a miracle on our hands. One of my Cummins grenaded a turbo last year at 154k. My 04 6.0 lasted to 220k, and my 05 still has the stock one at 290k. Should I start on my Dmaxes? Nothing is perfect. Keep throwing tons of power at a 6.0, then b!tch that it popped a head gasket. That's the norm. I've had HG's go on 2 Dmaxes STOCK. FICM's, injectors up the ass, EGR coolers, you name it.
> 
> I'm with Mark. I'll "chance" the newer truck and have a way better bang for my buck. 6.0's are great workhorses, especially for the $.


They must have sent all the turds to us here in MN. I've got 3 buddies who are mechanics at Ford dealers, 2 of them specifically work on diesels and none of them 3 would buy a 6.0 or 6.4. Like I said, I have yet to personally meet someone who has had the luck that you've had, and between friends' companies and personal trucks combined, this numbers in dozens of trucks with these motors, but if they work for you, great. Personally I'll steer clear until the 6.7 has proven itself, until then, my 6.2 will suffice.

Head gasket failures typically result from idiots continuing to work the piss out of them after the oil cooler fails which leads to EGR cooler failure.

When I said "babies", I meant he takes damn good care of it and doesn't beat the crap out of it. He regularly pulls around a 20,000 lb 5th wheel, but apparently that wasn't enough work to keep the engine from failing.

As an aside, Ford never intended to put either the 6.0 or the 6.4 into production in their light duty trucks, they were essentially "filler" engines because the 6.7 which was in development wasn't ready for production.

To the O.P.:

6.0 design flaws are well known, so much so they even made it on the Power Stroke entry on Wickipedia. If all you're doing is plowing, you don't need the torque of a diesel anyhow, you'll lose traction before you lose power with any engine Ford has built in the recent past.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjctransport;1580867 said:


> it is quite obvious you have never driven one with a statement like that.
> 
> they are very good engines that will last forever in a truck if treated properly, and have plenty of power.the farm has a 05 F-350 4X4 mason dump with the 5.4, i have a 2004 4X4 with a 5.4, my nephew has a 02 F-350 4X4 with a 5.4, and the body shop has a 2000 F-350 4X4 with 5.4. the 05, 02, and 2000 all have over 200,000 miles on them and still run great and will tow anything anywhere anytime. they don't do it fast, but then again you are not supposed to be going fast when towing or hauling 5 ton of stone in the body.


drive one every day


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i do. Thumbs Up

if i wanted to drive a race car, i would take out the 7 litre.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

if i wanted to drive up a hill with a loaded trailer, i would not buy a 5.4


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i use the kenworth for pulling loaded trailers up hills.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You guys have thrown out a ton of info. There's a lot here to consider. Much appreciated!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

tjctransport;1581979 said:


> i use the kenworth for pulling loaded trailers up hills.


Big kitty > any other diesel

I had 0 problems with my 6.0 other then hit and run drivers, I pulled the factory EGR out at 70k and it was clean but I did the delete anyways. However, I have 0 regrets going from my tuned 6.0 to my 5.4, so much cheaper to run and maintain then the diesel, and I have a mustang to hot rod around,


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

OC&D;1581625 said:


> They must have sent all the turds to us here in MN. I've got 3 buddies who are mechanics at Ford dealers, 2 of them specifically work on diesels and none of them 3 would buy a 6.0 or 6.4. Like I said, I have yet to personally meet someone who has had the luck that you've had, and between friends' companies and personal trucks combined, this numbers in dozens of trucks with these motors, but if they work for you, great. Personally I'll steer clear until the 6.7 has proven itself, until then, my 6.2 will suffice.
> 
> Head gasket failures typically result from idiots continuing to work the piss out of them after the oil cooler fails which leads to EGR cooler failure.
> 
> ...


Ok, now go to a Chevy dealership and ask the diesel tech's how much they like Duramaxes, not to mention 6.5's and the ever so popular powerhouse of a 6.2. It's like asking the sh!t man how much he likes cleaning porta johns. The more you know................

So you're saying these "filler" engines were designed and built after the 6.7 was introduced, or at the least, designed? I don't buy it. Otherwise they wouldn't have been in production for 5 years and in millions of trucks. You're hating on Fords here, but with only part of the story. I hate on Fords on and off too, but at least I have some ground to stand on. I own them! And I do with good reason. They're a hell of a bang for the buck. Up till about 4 years ago you couldn't have peeled me out of a GM.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

got-h2o;1582394 said:


> Ok, now go to a Chevy dealership and ask the diesel tech's how much they like Duramaxes, not to mention 6.5's and the ever so popular powerhouse of a 6.2. It's like asking the sh!t man how much he likes cleaning porta johns. The more you know................
> 
> So you're saying these "filler" engines were designed and built after the 6.7 was introduced, or at the least, designed? I don't buy it. Otherwise they wouldn't have been in production for 5 years and in millions of trucks. You're hating on Fords here, but with only part of the story. I hate on Fords on and off too, but at least I have some ground to stand on. I own them! And I do with good reason. They're a hell of a bang for the buck. Up till about 4 years ago you couldn't have peeled me out of a GM.


To your first point: No. These guys have very little negative to say about 7.3's and so far, they think the 6.7 is going to be a solid engine.

Your 2nd point: Ford began development of the 6.7 during the 6.0 years, though a previous source which I can't seem to locate at the moment indicated that Ford began the trek of engineering their own diesel when it was determined that the 7.3 would no longer be able to meet emissions requirements. The 6.4 was a filler engine to be sure.

I've owned more Fords (cars and trucks, including light, medium, and heavy duty) in the past twenty years than I have fingers and toes, and I just bought a new one last spring, so no, I'm not hating on Fords. I'm simply pointing out that the 6.0 was inarguably flawed, and the 6.4 isn't much better. Like I said, if the 6.0 and 6.4 work for you, great.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 6.0 was not a flawed design. there are many many many international VT-365 engines out there, and very few have problems.
the problems started when people started trying to get more power out of the engine. ford had the computer tweaked to the edge of the engines reliability. that is what caused all the problems. if ford were to detuned the engine back to the 300 hp and 3000 rpm mark like international planned it to run, there would be no problems with it. 
the 6.4 was the same way. it is a good engine in international tune, the problems started when ford jacked the power up to the limits of reliable run.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

tjctransport;1582843 said:


> the 6.0 was not a flawed design. there are many many many international VT-365 engines out there, and very few have problems.
> the problems started when people started trying to get more power out of the engine. ford had the computer tweaked to the edge of the engines reliability. that is what caused all the problems. if ford were to detuned the engine back to the 300 hp and 3000 rpm mark like international planned it to run, there would be no problems with it.
> the 6.4 was the same way. it is a good engine in international tune, the problems started when ford jacked the power up to the limits of reliable run.


So the 6.4 & 6.0 are built by international? I did not know this. How do you go about detuning one of these engines to make them more reliable? Never seen a detuned diesel engine. Usually everyone goes the other way with programmers.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

You do not need to Detune these engines. You need to De Emission them though. Both the 6.0 and 6.4 were not originally designed to run w/ EGR's, No diesel really is unless it is a brand new design like the 6.7. If you pull the emission's and just did that you significantly increase the longevity of your modern diesel. Especially the ones that go into regen.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been running my V10 for 8 years now. It's a power house and I love it. I pull my skid steer while I have salt in the VBox and it pulls great. Gas mileage sucks when I pull the skid though, about 5 mpg. I get about 7 mpg plowing, and 10-12 mpg on normal city driving. It will push tons of snow as well. My older F350 has the 7.5 monster in it. It has a 410 rear end and will push a house over!! Great for plowing but rarely passes a gas station!!
Also, at work we got in 2 brand new 2008 F450's. They both have the 6.4 diesel's in them. They have been nothing but problems. I am on my 3rd radiator now. It just got back from the dealer for work on the turbo. If it idles a little it fumes out bad smelling smoke. It pulls really well though. It has about 65,000 miles on it. The other truck they bought has had similar issues but worse than mine. Half of the motor had to be rebuilt and a new turbo installed.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

peteo1;1583011 said:


> So the 6.4 & 6.0 are built by international? I did not know this. How do you go about detuning one of these engines to make them more reliable? Never seen a detuned diesel engine. Usually everyone goes the other way with programmers.


the tune is in the computer. there were update reflash tunes for the 6.0 and 6.4, but i do not know what issues they addressed.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Ultra Duty;1583018 said:


> You do not need to Detune these engines. You need to De Emission them though. Both the 6.0 and 6.4 were not originally designed to run w/ EGR's, No diesel really is unless it is a brand new design like the 6.7. If you pull the emission's and just did that you significantly increase the longevity of your modern diesel. Especially the ones that go into regen.


My point exactly. 90% of the time the issues are directly related to emissions components, the addition of these components makes the resulting engine flawed. Can you fix it? Sure, but as a stock engine, chances are better than not that you'll have issues. This is particularly true of the 6.0 and the main reason there are so many aftermarket parts available to revamp the stock engine. If there was no serious demand, you wouldn't see such an abundance of parts.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

self explanitory http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...0366894?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ec567252e


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Why do people always hate on the 5.4? I have owned mine for 4 years with zero problems. I have towed full size cars on dollies with it. You don't even know they are there.
It has more power then my old 5.8 and gets better MPG. Goes through a quart of oil every 1,500 miles. I bet they are in most plow trucks now. The v10's are great. But do you really need all that power when most times you plow just off idle RPM? Do most people really want employees with that much engine using the equipment?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would love to have a diesel to plow with. The Wife found out how much oil and filters cost they use and had a fit. Not to mention the cost of Diesel. But I told Her I really don't drive that many miles a year. Not a problem to have a diesel! You would of thought I was buying a Helicopter!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

they hate on them because of the spark plug issues, the exhaust manifold issues, the cam phaser issues, the horrible fuel mileage, (not that a gas v8 in a 3/4 ton was meant to be good) and the huge lack of power/balls


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a 5.4 also and love it. plus its a '98 expedition so it lacks the PI heads. still towed 7k no issue and felt great. never had a issue with the engine. i have done manifold studs on my V10 but that's no biggie. it gets about 2-3 mpg better then my V10 for average but i put the same amount of miles of them every year.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

randomb0b123;1585526 said:


> they hate on them because of the spark plug issues, the exhaust manifold issues, the cam phaser issues, the horrible fuel mileage, (not that a gas v8 in a 3/4 ton was meant to be good) and the huge lack of power/balls


never once had a spark plug issue, never once had an exhaust manifold issue, never once had a cam phaser issue, a nd never had an issue with no power. as far as gas mileage goes, it is about the same as any other gas truck i have ever had, around 12-14 mpg. 
3 of the 4 have over 250,000 miles on them, one has around 160,000 miles

if you hate fords so bad, go back to the dodge section and stop trolling here. 
you don't see any of us coming into the dodge section and telling everyone there they drive junk trucks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

randomb0b123;1583774 said:


> self explanitory http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...0366894?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ec567252e


yup take a perfectly good truck, and ruin it by putting a turd of an engine in it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjctransport;1585624 said:


> yup take a perfectly good truck, and ruin it by putting a turd of an engine in it.


a perfectly good truck that had alot of engine problems and put an engine in it that will use less fuel and last alot longer at a lower cost with not nearly as many problems you mean. theres a reason you see cummins swaps often and not powerstroke swaps


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i had the misfortune of driving cummins turds. that is why i own fords with powerstroke engines. 
even if you gave me one of those gold plated cummins turds i still would not take it. .


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

I will play here. I have a friend that is on the local fire/ems department. They have 2 of the 6.0 powerstroke ambulances and 1 of the 6.4 powerstokes. Mind you HE IS A TRUE FORD FAN and he saids those engines are JUNK. Saids there ALWAYS in the shop with problems................ And for those saying that you need to run them hard to have them treat you right? How much harder can you run a vehicle than EMS vehicles? There always hammer down.

Soooooooooo As of now, they have 3 ambulances, all ford all 6.4 and 6.0 and they live at the shop........ pretty much proves that point.

I agree with the above post on the cummins motors being dogs......... Holy crap are they ever!!!!!! BUT, with a little work they can be some crazy power even out of a 12v...... I didnt know this until I got to ride in a 97 12v truck the other day. We hauld a bunch of tobacco on a goose neck and holy crap was that truck impressive!!!!! It had a bigger turbo, injectors and pump turned up. That thing would WALK ALL OVER my powerstroke 7.3 any day of the week but I do understand I could possible have that much power if I did the same to my 7.3 but I am a true believer that the inline 6 cummins is the far more superior design over v8 diesels. Just my opinion.

As for the 5.4 v8 trucks, I know ppl say there underpowered but as far as im concerned it is the only tried and true engine ford has ever had besides the 7.3. Not sure bout these new ones yet, to new to really know yet. 

If I had to own another ford it would be the 5.4 v8 gasser even over the 7.3 which I own. That dam thing is money hungry maintanence hog. gas engines just start up and are easy to maintane unlike the diesels. Im all about whats simple and thats gas.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

snowcrazy;1619469 said:


> ................ And for those saying that you need to run them hard to have them treat you right? How much harder can you run a vehicle than EMS vehicles? There always hammer down.
> 
> .


Actually, an EMS vehicle is one of the worst examples IMHO. They sit idling for hours on end and periodically get a call, then rode hard. I mean no disrespect to your friend, or to what they do for a living.....my hat's off to them. BUT it's how it is. Ambulances probably get more idle time than any other vehicle on the road. IMO the 6.0 is probably one of the worst engines for that application.

When I say they need to be rode hard, I mean worked often and used as a truck. Not beat on like a race car.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Heh. It's funny this thread just popped up again since I just got a notice from the Federal Court about a class action lawsuit for owners of Fords with 6.0's. If any of you are interested, go here: http://www.dieselsettlement.com/index.html

Further evidence that the 6.0 was inherently flawed? I think so.

In the end it doesn't really matter to me since my 2006 6.0 is now someone else's problem.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I got that too.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

got-h2o;1619478 said:


> Actually, an EMS vehicle is one of the worst examples IMHO. They sit idling for hours on end and periodically get a call, then rode hard. I mean no disrespect to your friend, or to what they do for a living.....my hat's off to them. BUT it's how it is. Ambulances probably get more idle time than any other vehicle on the road. IMO the 6.0 is probably one of the worst engines for that application.
> 
> When I say they need to be rode hard, I mean worked often and used as a truck. Not beat on like a race car.


I understand, but they got rid of two older 7.3 ambulances to get these. They didnt have trouble with those under same conditions. Ever since the 7.3 ford has dropped the ball on diesel dept. Hopefully there new stuff will do better.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ford has a long history of good engines. The 351, 460, 300, 302,-- 2.9, 4.0, 3.8 and 3.0 smaller vehicle engines.
I have driven Ford Ambulances going on 34 years now. Every engine was great. But of all of them I LOVE the 6.0 engine / computer / transmission combo. When they are running right it's a drivers engine. My unit is a late 08 with 209,762 on it. Runs great, I love my E-350 unit. But, Ford needs to pay the price for screwing faithful Ford customers with the 6.0 engine. They are losing major market share, because fleet owners now are going to GM and Dodge for vehicles.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

snowcrazy;1619733 said:


> I understand, but they got rid of two older 7.3 ambulances to get these. They didnt have trouble with those under same conditions. Ever since the 7.3 ford has dropped the ball on diesel dept. Hopefully there new stuff will do better.


The reason they didn't have issues with the 7.3s is that they didn't have an EGR system on them. EGR systems are what has "killed" the modern diesels.

Especially in ambulances, 6.0s or any diesel for that matter don't maintain adequate temps just idling to keep the motor clean, so over time carbon builds up in the turbo/intake/EGR/everywhere which then bogs the motor and causes other problems when you do get to run them hard.

6.0s are made to be "worked", and unfortunately ambulances are not the ideal situation.

The better situation is the millions of shuttle buses you see around airports/limo companies/city buses etc etc that are based of the E-series with the 6.0s. There are TONS of those that get driven balls to the wall most of the time (Ever ridden in one? either all gas or all brake all the time) with 2/3/400,000 miles on them. Or all the hot shot guys who have multiple hundreds of thousands of miles towing loads day in and day out.

The best thing you can do for any diesel is work it and keep it hot all the time. Hot diesels = clean diesels = efficient diesels.


----------

